# Bbc 2 E Bay Program



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Starting now









Should be interesting


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Jase, missed the beginning. Didn't hear anything about people being put off by all the crooks and scams on ebay... maybe that's just me being paranoid?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Cheers I would have missed that if I had not seen your post!,

was interestin but nothing we didnt know about already really, I think it was more like just a long advert for ebay, Im wondering how many thousands more customers that little show will have provided ebay with out of curiosity alone?

....sure would be nice to have been a founder member of the company

.....wot a great idea someone had...


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Just watched it, interesting, the company is bloody minted!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Was interesting in a biased way...No mention of the tax man







That bloke who bought a big house in France with his ebay earnings !!!









I mean why France?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

missed it!

I did some listing yesterday as it was a 5p day (I know I'm tight) nothing horology just crap needing rid of.

Did my customary search patterns tonight, usually pick up 3 or 4 new listings in the cat's I'm looking at, bloody 3 pages in nearly all of them tonight. Just goes to show how big it is now!


----------

